# LAN shows not connected but internet still works



## monkey (Jan 15, 2016)

I have been having strange problem for some time:

I have Airtel broadband linked through my TP-Link W8968 Modem/Router. From past few days I am getting Yellow exclamation mark on my network icon and it shows "Not Connected - No connections are available". Inspite of this I am able to surf the internet normally. However I noted that windows services (like windows update, windows mail/store etc.) are not able to access internet. 

I tried diagnosing the problem wherein the message flashed that "some internet protocols are missing from this computer". I used "Repair this problem as administrator" and windows showed that the problem has been fixed. However, actually, the problem remained like before.

Now whenever I use diagnosis of my network I do not get any error but the yellow exclamation remain as it is. 

Even when I go to  "Network and sharing Center" it shows that I am not connected to the internet.

Can somebody tell me whats wrong?

I use Windows 10 and have inbuilt Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller installed on my MoBo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2016)

services like windows update use certain ports & protocols to work.to rule out w8968 as issue put your pc ip address(something like 192.168.x.x) in DMZ settings(it is under Forwarding in w8968 menu).before doing this also go to DHCP--address reservation & fix the ip of your pc(192.168.x.x) by linking it to your pc mac address(in case of laptops there are 2 mac addresses,one for lan port & one for wifi).a much easier test would be to simply get some 3g usb modem/mobile & then try that to connect your pc to net & check.


----------



## monkey (Jan 15, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> services like windows update use certain ports & protocols to work.to rule out w8968 as issue put your pc ip address(something like 192.168.x.x) in DMZ settings(it is under Forwarding in w8968 menu).before doing this also go to DHCP--address reservation & fix the ip of your pc(192.168.x.x) by linking it to your pc mac address(in case of laptops there are 2 mac addresses,one for lan port & one for wifi).a much easier test would be to simply get some 3g usb modem/mobile & then try that to connect your pc to net & check.



Done that but the problem remains...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Then issue is with win 10.try this thread,it has link to another thread with all the possible solutions though only 1 of them is listed which worked but temporarily.
Icon shown no internet but connection OK Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------

